# Need someone with better ears....



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Trying to start learning songs by ear and would love a bit of help. Can’t figure out the chord/voicing at the 5 second mark. It’s killing me..... any suggestions (and ideas on how to improve my ear) would be great. Sure it’s an A something? Groundhog Day (Johny Lang and double trouble version). It’s in the intro (5 sec to 8 sec mark). 






Dan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Did you try typing in the song name followed by guitar lesson?


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Tried that. Can’t cheat and find tab. Watched a few YouTube vids and can’t ever see what they are doing.....


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Could be G tuning?


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> Could be G tuning?


Thought about alternate tuning... might be it.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Trying to start learning songs by ear and would love a bit of help. Can’t figure out the chord/voicing at the 5 second mark. It’s killing me..... any suggestions (and ideas on how to improve my ear) would be great. Sure it’s an A something? Groundhog Day (Johny Lang and double trouble version). It’s in the intro (5 sec to 8 sec mark).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t ever figured out that song either.
Gordie likes open g.... but I don’t know about Jonny Lang.

How much of the song have you figured out?

Nathan


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Well I’ve got most of the chord type stuff pretty close I feel. Haven’t look at the solo stuff. Usually I aim to get close to a song and take my own liberties on solo stuff. I do like this intro though and that’s why I’d like it pretty close. The other thing is there are usually a few guitars playing this at a time.


----------



## Otis double U (Jul 19, 2017)

I have just recently started to try and learn music this way as well, I hear an A7 voicing at the 7th fret, open A in the bass, 7th fret on the D, 9th fret G, 8th B, and open E just rings slightly (probably because he doesn’t have one more finger to use because of the slide) 

but in no way am I saying this is accurate.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Otis double U said:


> I have just recently started to try and learn music this way as well, I hear an A7 voicing at the 7th fret, open A in the bass, 7th fret on the D, 9th fret G, 8th B, and open E just rings slightly (probably because he doesn’t have one more finger to use because of the slide)
> 
> but in no way am I saying this is accurate.



Yes! Thanks for this. I think you’ve got it. I’ve never played 7chords in that position so didn’t even think of it.


----------

